
On bad reviews and customers and Ego - pmjordan
http://log.maniacalrage.net/post/98510137/a-little-over-a-week-and-a-half-ago-google
======
DenisM
Quote:

User: _Oh, I’m supposed to read all the other support requests marked this
problem is resolved? Sorry. It’s still not resolved for me._

Author: _Apparently they didn’t understand that “solved” was a relative term.
Yes, sure, it’s not solved for you right now, but my resolution was pretty
clear—it’s solved in the version Apple is looking at. JUST HOLD TIGHT. I
thought this was enough. But no._

Me: when you design an app that depends on the availability of third-party
network resources make sure you design for graceful handling for the downtime
of those resources. And if you don't then somebody else will do it instead of
you.

------
enomar
I released an Android app today with similar results. Lots of people giving 5
star, glowing reviews when it works and lots of people giving 1 star, nonsense
complaints. And as with the iPhone, there's no way for the developer to
respond or clear up misinformation.

------
quoderat
This is why I use and support as many open-source technologies and apps as I
possibly can. Not a great way for anyone to make money, however.

~~~
tvon
While I'm all for supporting and using open source software, I don't quite get
how doing that has anything to do with this story. Or are you talking about
the Apple-controlled nature of the AppStore?

~~~
quoderat
Yeah, the closed nature of the app store and of the device itself.

